# 20" Grizzly Planer Problems



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I bought a G0454 planer a few months ago and have pretty much enjoyed the results of it but recently it has been giving me fits. 

The dust shoot started clogging and it is extremely loud, not planing wood noise loud, we are talking about machine noise loud.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

A couple weekends ago I tore into it and changed the knives thinking that that was the problem with the dust shoot. 

BTW, I have an 1100 CFM DC that has more than enough suction to do the job. 

After I changed the knives I got to looking around and pulled the belt cover off and noticed that one of the studs that hold the cover on was almost ready to fall out, I also noticed that the bolt I the top pulley was loose. I tightened the bolt and when I squeezed the belts to hold the pulley so I can tighten the bolt, I noticed the motor move.

I pulled the access cover off only to notice that the motor mounts were completely off. I tightened everything up after double checking alignment and turned it on 

The noise level was less, but still extremely noisy and when I put it to work, the dust shoot still clogged. 

Today I called Grizzly and talked to the tech dept and the guy told me to look for a piece of foam on the hood that pretty much makes a seal and to remove the belts and turn the machine on to try to narrow down the source of the noise. 

When I got home I took the hood off and sure enough the foam was gone so that could possibly be the dust collection problem... Not the biggest concern right now. 

The bolt on the top pulley was loose again, and the bolt on the bottom pulley was loose also. 

The lower pulley felt snug on the shaft but would twist, indicating that the key stock was worn. The upper pulley, (more like the shaft), looked much worse...










I am almost embarrassed to post this picture, I am usually pretty anal about maintenance. I should have pulled the pulley off last time I found the bolt loose. 

Tomorrow I will pick up some key stock and foam if I can find the right size and call Grizzly to see my next option, which I think I know what is. 

I just hope that a band-aid fix will get me by until I get the new shaft if needed.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I took a few more pictures this morning...

The first one is another shot of the cutterhead shaft, I had another one too but for some reason it wont upload, I will try from my phone.

The last two are of the motor shaft, it looks really good, so I think that just changing the key stock will do the trick.

The pulley on the motor looks good also, I think that I got lucky there.

The pulley on the cutterhead will have to be changed as it has a groove worn in it from not being tight.

I know that I should have checked all of this last time that I noticed a problem, and I have no excuse for not checking it, I wasnt even in that big of a hurry...


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is the one that wouldn't load 











Sent from my iPhone


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have the same planer*

I'm wondering if I should check all the pulleys and keys before using it. It's currently in "storage" until I can make enough space in the shop. Do you have any overall shots of the cutterhead and the end of the shaft where the problem occured? Did you notice any sounds from the git go that would have indicated a loose pulley or did this happen over time? Any help is appreciated. :yes: bill


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

When I first got it the motor was really far out of alignment and rubbed on the belt guard, other than that it has always been noisy, but has gotten worse. 

It only takes. Couple minutes to check this stuff, I would do it if I were you. 

I will be stopping at the house soon, I can take a couple more pictures.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I see the Griz 20" on CraigsList frequently and have drooled over them. I wonder if this is a common problem.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> I see the Griz 20" on CraigsList frequently and have drooled over them. I wonder if this is a common problem.


I will ask today when I call, but I am pretty sure that this is all my fault.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Here you go...










Pay no attention to the mess...



















Here is basically a shot to show where the piece of foam is supposed to go

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*maybe it's time for a.....*



goXtreme said:


> I will ask today when I call, but I am pretty sure that this is all my fault.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Spiral cutterhead? Since it will be all apart to replace/repair the original shaft, it would be a good time to upgrade if that's in the budget. If not I would find a local machinist who can weld on the shaft and remill the keyway. The weld wouldn't take but a few minutes, grinding and turning the excess away would take a bit of setup since the diameter is large in between the shafts, and then milling the keyway, a relatively simple operation. It may be cost effective, I don't know? Now that I know, it wouldn't be. See below.

I don't know the cost of a replacement shaft/cutterhead, but I'm guessin' ... several hundred dollars, which would be off set somewhat by the spiral cutter head about $750 or so.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/20-Indexable-Spiral-Cutterhead/H7656

No prices for parts here: http://cdn0.grizzly.com/partslists/g0454_pl.pdf

I called for Ya, part is in stock and price is $187.25 plus shipping..... :thumbsup:


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you for finding that and calling them. 


In the back of the owners manual it says that it gas a 1 yr warranty, lets hope for that!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Just got off the phone with Tech Support and they are covering everything!!!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Excellent, points for Grizzly!


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Absolutely, they are replacing both pullies, both jets, and the cutter head

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Glad to hear that Grizzly is going to cover everything. If that had not been the case it is possible to cut a new key way 180 degrees from the original. As already said welding or brazing is also an option.


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

That's good to hear there still is reputable service......:thumbsup:


Just not a fan of the Asian machinery,...



BUT KUDOS TO THEM....:thumbsup:



B,


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes,y brother is able to do that, I think that for unfettered $200 I would have replaced it anyways though

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What? ...no blades?*



goXtreme said:


> Absolutely, they are replacing both pullies, both jets, and the cutter head
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Only kidding. :yes: What are the "jets"?:blink:


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Only kidding. :yes: What are the "jets"?:blink:


So much for my secretary doing her job and proof reading...

Keys, I meant keys... She's fired!!!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

:laughing::laughing: You have a secretary? Well you used to.....


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> :laughing::laughing: You have a secretary? Well you used to.....


Ha, I wish

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*who's gonna take it apart?*

Would that be you? Don't forget step by step photos for those of us who may need help later. :yes: Thanks. bill


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Would that be you? Don't forget step by step photos for those of us who may need help later. :yes: Thanks. bill


Yes sir, I had planned on that already, hopefully I'll have my new DSLR camera for some hi-res pictures

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I will be doing all of the work when the parts come in. 
I seriously don't think it will be that bad.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Starting the tear down tonight...

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hope all goes well,...


B,


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah, me too. 

It should be fine, it can't be that hard...

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Grrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Some pictures of the process


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

The first picture is all together

Second with the top cover off

Third is where you loosen the motor so you can remove the belts

Fourth is with the belt guard removed


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

After this, I did alot of things that I did not have to do.

I removed the four caps that hold the rollers on top of the machine thinking that I had to take the whole top off to get at this beast...

DON'T DO THAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

More pics


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Everything in the above post, disregard...

You need to pull the gearbox off and slide the whole assembly out the side


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

This is what I came up with for filling the oil when the gearbox is on the machine. 

This is one of the few things that I do not like about it, when the gearbox is on it's kinda hard to fill the oil but with this simple tool it should be pretty easy. 

I filled it while it was sitting on the bench so I can check the gaskets for leaks before re-assembling 









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

i have the grizz 20inch with helix head. its very loud , almost a grinding type noise. 

i did exactly what you did. i pulled of the pulley cover but everything seems right - nothing loose or overtight

i got it on craigslist 3 years ago from a guy went out of business after only using it a few times. it literally looked brand new when i got it. i

couldnt be happier with it except for the loud grinding noise. ill check the foam

it cuts smooth as silk. i go right from the planer to 120 grit in my jet 22-44


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I was pretty close to buying the spiral head.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you were too pixxed to take photos?*



goXtreme said:


> Everything in the above post, disregard...
> 
> You need to pull the gearbox off and slide the whole assembly out the side


How'd that go? :blink: Anything like this:


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow, I sure wish I would have thought to You Tube that...
Or better yet, you could have... Hehe

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

In order of appearance:

Original keystock

Keystock I bought for a quick fix

Keystock sent with all the parts. 

I would just like to say that the keystock that I bought fit much better than the original keystock and WAY better than the one sent this time. 

My brother and I are going to go to his work and make some keys that fit. 









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

bob sacamano said:


> i have the grizz 20inch with helix head. its very loud , almost a grinding type noise.
> 
> i did exactly what you did. i pulled of the pulley cover but everything seems right - nothing loose or overtight
> 
> ...


Can you post a video or sound clip of your machine running?

I would like to compare the noises.


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

After driving 45 miles and back to pick up my niece with my brother, we stopped at his work and made some keys, we purposely made them too big so that we could refine them when we got back to my garage.

They are a tight fit and that is a good thing. The new motor pulley came with two tapped holes for set screws do I went to the hardware store and bough some of them just for good measure, and I decided to replace the bolts that hold the pulleys on while I'm at it.

This thing is extremely quiet now, it has NEVER been this quiet!!! 

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is a short video of the planer at work.

http://youtu.be/06Ds6Zq0JtU

How do you post actual videos and not links?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Edit out anything beyond the code number. No feature, you watch, etc....


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> error


it still isnt the video...


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Haha, you edited as I was replying


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*we got it now!*

:yes: :laughing:


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Edit out anything beyond the code number. No feature, you watch, etc....
> 
> Plane - YouTube




I dont get it...


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Am I trying to "Share" it or "Embed" it?


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Alright, my thoughts after doing this work:

I dont think that this particular planer was put together right from the factory, just because of the key stock that was used on the top pulley.

In the areas that have grease on them, I personally do not think that there was enough, when I went back together with it, I made sure that there was enough to do the job.

I pulled the motor out and set it on my bench so it would be easier to refine the key stock to a tight fit without having to get on my knees every couple minutes to check the fit. BTW, that motor is heavy and awkward.

I found that there is leveling feet on the infeed side of the machine...Nice feature to have since where I have it wetting the concrete is not the levelest.

The Grizzly warranty department is pretty impressive, they sent me all of the parts that were needed to repair this machine, even with sending the wrong key stock, I am still impressed.

My little impact driver is the absolute best drill I own, I have no idea how I lived so long without it...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*hell I donno?*



goXtreme said:


> Am I trying to "Share" it or "Embed" it?


Share would be my guess. Here's what I ended up with from your first link:
www. youtube. com/watch? v= 06Ds6Zq0JtU&
Spaces are necessary to show what I did.

Your first link was considerably longer and had a bunch of "stuff" after the code number;
http: //www. youtube. com/watch? v=06Ds6Zq0JtU& feature =youtu.be
Also the http:// isn't on the link that posted here... hell, I donno?


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Well I'm still lost so I guess as long as the link shows we are good, I'll figure it out one day

Sent from my iPhone


----------

